# The Entire Summer is OPEN. Take Me Sailing?!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello to my future friends.

The name's Andy, and I'm a 26-year-old male who currently spends most of his time in the air. I fly for an aerial mapping company based out of Daytona Beach, Florida, but my job has me all around the United States.

The sweet part is that I get four months off out of the year. I only work October through May, so I have the summer months to play around. Well, summer is nearly upon us, and sailing has been a desire of mine for nearly two years now. I spent some time over in the Canary Islands, actually trying to score a ride across the Atlantic on a yacht. As it turned out, however, the regatta was leaving and wouldn't have me back in time for a wedding I was supposed to be in (not mine!). Ever since then, I just haven't been able to shake the "sailing bug."

So that brings me to today. I have never even set foot on a sailing yacht, but I am toying with buying a sloop to live on for the next few months. After a bit of research, however, wisdom has told me to at least learn what I am doing first!

So long story short (I have to save some for on the boat!), I am looking for sailing experiences this summer...as many as I can find. My dream is to sail across the Atlantic, but I would be happy with day trips, overnight trips, or island hopping around the Caribbean or wherever we can find 'em!

As of now, it looks like I'll be returning my airplane to Daytona Beach in the next two weeks (mid-to-late May), and from there, I have no place to call home!!! I might as well make it the ocean, right?

An ideal situation would be a longer trip, a friendship made with someone who loves to sail, or knowing a group of people in a certain area who could bounce me around for a bit. I am easy to get along with, incredibly flexible, and just wanting to tackle another adventure/lifestyle. I'd even entertain living somewhere for a bit if we could arrange several trips...again, I'm lookin' for a place to literally "camp out" for several months.

I look forward to all the opportunities, and I would appreciate passing on my name to anyone you know that would like some help on any trips...or who would like to teach...or who would like to have some company...or who would like to share their life...or who...you get the point. Like I said, I'm up for just about anything...

Thanks!


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

And what do you have to offer? Or somehow, do we just owe it to you?


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Capnblu said:


> And what do you have to offer?


Apparently, the pleasure of his company is all anybody should require in exchange for a summer of room, board and sailing instruction. Such a deal!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

At least it was a well thought out ad, more so than most looking to "score" a ride for a few months.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Ya, better than some.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maybe I misjudged the likes of the sailing company...I hope I didn't, but like I said, I'm new to this. Can't say I know anybody who does sail. I guess that's what I get for bein' landlocked by 900 miles while growing up.

Am I anybody special? Well, shoot, I was born, I'll breathe, I'll die, just like the rest of them. Could you have fun with someone else and not me? I would surely hope so. Am I "better" than anyone else? You'll never hear me say that.

But for me, the thought of me sharing my joy with someone else is what life is all about. I fly for a living, and my biggest joy is taking someone else up for the first time. Seeing their entire world open up and change just can't be put into words. Do I ask what they have to offer? Do I ask what type of company they'll provide? Do I sarcastically belittle them? I hope not. It's just worth it to know that they get such satisfaction out of a new experience.

If you don't want to sail with me, that's fine. I'm a big boy, I can take "no" as an answer. I've certainly had my fair share of those while growin' up! But let's not assume too much first about me. When I said I would like to "camp out" somewhere, I am talking about me getting a house in some city, working, and spending the time off on the water with people. I would just like to know where that location should be. If I'm required to pay for "onboard expenses" as they are called, well, then let's talk it out! I have been lookin' for some time now to know that some people require shared expenses...but at the same time, I have seen numerous ads of someone just wanting company...or of wanting to share their lifestyle.

So far, most have failed to ask me what I've done in terms of work. Frankly, not much. But when I was in the Canary Islands, while trying to get on that trans-Atlantic trip, I sanded and sanded and sanded and sanded and sanded and sanded and sanded. Then I ate cheap soup for lunch. And since I hadn't had enough yet, I sanded some more after that. I spent several nights at the Sailor's Bar, trying to find someone looking for crew. I worked three weeks on a ship even after learning that I would not be able to make the trip with anyone. I painted more deckwork than I care to admit! So when I read the "9 coats of varnish till skin" comment, yeah, I appreciate that. Can I compare with someone who has sanded for 19 years? Nope. Will I act like I can? Nope. I just need the proverbial "foot in the door." Shoot, I probably only have only "one coat" on my skin. But it's a start, right?

If you take offense at me asking to learn sailing, I am sorry to hear that. The website asked me to introduce myself, and so here I am. If I am viewed as a leech, well, I guess I can't change how other people think of me. But I would certainly appreciate people at least gettin' to know me a bit more before acting like I'm only out to suck the money and life out of others...maybe you have a lot of that on here, I don't know.

I hope this isn't too rude or harsh...it just looks like I'm goin' to have to thicken my skin for this site. I hope ya understand.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

roadtripfool said:


> If you take offense at me asking to learn sailing, I am sorry to hear that. The website asked me to introduce myself, and so here I am. If I am viewed as a leech, well, I guess I can't change how other people think of me. But I would certainly appreciate people at least gettin' to know me a bit more before acting like I'm only out to suck the money and life out of others...maybe you have a lot of that on here, I don't know.


Good luck, chief. Most people who are willing to to take a complete novice under their wing are looking for a hot chick to sail with. I'm pretty sure you don't qualify.

Maybe you should consider a sailing school. And once you know the pointy end from a hole in the ground, you could hang around the yacht clubs on Wednesday and Friday evenings, looking for a ride on a race boat. Then you'll be able to display your sparkling personality and other winning qualities to real people who actually own boats in the region you'd like to sail in.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I lived in Daytona for 1 hurricane season. Not a lot of sailing going on there, because most people aren't that close to Ponce Inlet, and that keeps them at the dock. I stayed at Caribbean Jacks, and only sailed 3 times in 5 months.

Basic lessons would be good, and that way you have something to offer. Not many are just going to bring a stranger aboard that will be in the way.

If you are thinking about getting aboat. I would suggest Biscayne Bay. It's a great place to get in lots of sailing, but still have protected water. Not to mention lots of places to drop the hook, and swim, or scuba.

Once you get your skills up you can cross the stream, and be in Bimini in less than half a day. The Bahamas are paradise, and it will take a lifetime to learn them like the back of your hand. Once again the water is clear like gin, and fish a plenty.

Joining a club, and making some sailing friends was good advice. BEST WISHES in getting on a sailboat. You will give up flying for it......i2f


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fstbttms said:


> Good luck, chief. Most people who are willing to to take a complete novice under their wing are looking for a hot chick to sail with. I'm pretty sure you don't qualify.


yeah, i have no boobs. I guess it limits me. Funny how a lot of life is like that.

I appreciate the heads-up, though. Good info on the above couple posts. Thanks. I haven't completely given up yet, but yeah, I know...as I read somewhere earlier, experience is never there when you need it the most (when you are first starting out). I even have a yacht club back home in Illinois that I can check out, but let's be honest, sailing on a small lil' lake is a bit less desirable than on an ocean, right?! For me anyway...I have spent countless hours on that lake! Could be good to learn the skills, I guess.

Anyway, I just realized I had a pretty unique life opportunity (4 months off has got to be the second-best thing to retirement!) and wanted to take advantage of it. Of course, I'll still look to see what is out there. I'm still hopin' for the best.

And you're right, my fear IS falling in love with sailing! I read Dove and 66 Days Adrift at Sea this season, and I'm fascinated with it all. Shoot, I would be lying to say I don't have my eye on a 31-foot Hunter sloop to live on for the summer. I guess I live by the philosophy "you learn to swim by jumping off the deep end." Just wanted to make sure I didn't jump off too far away, ya know? Might as well learn from those who have gone before me.

Thanks for the good info, though. I'll see what I can do about growin' those boobs.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Perhaps you should of said in you original post that you liked to sand, when would you like to start? What kind of soup do you like?


----------



## barelyfloats (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, I knew having these things (boobs) would pay off someday! I finally found the right group! haha


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Roadtrip,

Your best chance of getting on a boat is offering to pay your expenses on a crewed boat for a delivery. After one/two of those, you will have a knack fro what you are doing and maybe not have to pay too many expenses anymore (and maybe one day even get paid... but don't quit your day job!!!!). 

Hang around the site. Lot's of good people here. You will learn a lot. And yes, it does require thick skin but no more than anywhere else on the internet.

See ya,

- CD


----------

